# Softener problem



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

House is on well. Limestone area. Peroxide is added in potable system before softener. Softener is 20 years old. Each time homeowners have hard water, the softener guy comes and turns up the ppm. Now the last time the softener guy came the ppm's are maxed out. Is the softener on its last leg or could this be a different issue


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't know the specifics of peroxide, but chlorine will break the resin down in the softener. Peroxide is a stronger oxidizer as far as I know, so at 20, the resin is likely shot. Resin bed could be replaced, but a new softener makes more sense to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

Peroxide goes after softener. Bad initial install. But regardless I'd sell them a new softener


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

20 yrs. old... time to replace.


----------



## Plumbinlarge (Oct 15, 2015)

Softeners only have enough media for 7-10 years then they stop working correctly


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Emailed my brother a copy of your post last night he is a water softener guy I can send you his response later he says odds are resin lost capacity. Need to replace resin maybe not entire unit.


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

Do they actually have an issue that warrants peroxide?


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

SHEPLMBR70 said:


> Do they actually have an issue that warrants peroxide?




Just curious. What do you mean? Are you asking why peroxide at all, or why peroxide versus traditional chlorine? Water coming from any well should be treated by some means of disinfectant. Not considered potable here if not.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Interesting. I installed and operate a small watersystem. 12 building off a single well. Zero treatment. DEPT of health take quarterly water samples in each building for bacteria soc, voc ect.


----------



## TheValley (May 4, 2016)

Rexticle said:


> Peroxide goes after softener. Bad initial install. But regardless I'd sell them a new softener
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A lot of guys in our area will do injection down the well to benefit from the retention time....


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Just to clarify, down here is south Florida. Our water table runs at 6-8' depending on time of year. I would imagine that this makes it easier for surface bacteria to permeate down than in places that have water at much greater depths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

I would do another water test to see exactly what type of filter you need ,wells change over time and 20yrs you could have developed another problem and lost the iron problem who know with out a test


----------

